# Hogans par 5 mix



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

I just received my par 5 mix from Hogans and thought I'd share the label so anyone considering it would know what cultivars were in it. I got this for a shaded area in the front of my house thats pretty shaded. I will be overseeding the 5k renos I did this spring and doing another 4k reno besides my 11k KBG in my back yard.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Looks like a good Northern mix. And wow, that's a lot of cultivars. I've never seen so many in a mix.
Note, the mix might vary from year to year depending on what they can get.

I have used both Chantilly and No-Net. I'm surprised Mr. Hogan finally caved in and used the No-Net TTTF (not actually a cultivar name, btw...the cultivar is probably either "Flame" or "Sun") after all. Also somewhat surprising to see Hard Fescue in the mix.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

@Green why surprised about the hard fescue...


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

JDgreen18 said:


> @Green why surprised about the hard fescue...


I don't know. Thinking out loud. It just seems like more of a specialty grass, but maybe I'm wrong on that. I don't know if one can really tell it apart from Creeping Red or Chewings.


----------



## Methodical (May 3, 2018)

JD was there any reason they recommended the Par 5 over the Link's mix? I have a dense shaded area and the LInk's mix was suggested to me, which I understand is an all fine rescue mix (sheep, creeping, hard and chewing). Is your shaded area a densely shaded area? Also, what did the 50lb. cost, excluding shipping of course?

Thanks for the info on the seed cultivars.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Methodical said:


> JD was there any reason they recommended the Par 5 over the Link's mix? I live in MD and the LInk's mix was suggested to me, which I understand is an all fine fescu mix (sheep, creeping, hard and chewing).
> 
> Thanks for the info on the seed cultivars.


I talked to Mr Hogan I told him the grass I already had and told him it was a shaded area...he recommended this mix. I didn't plant it yet so I don't know how it's going to work out yet. 
You should give him a call tell him about your yard and what you want to accomplish...then make a decision together as what you think is best. He also will tell you what cultivars will be in the Links mix if you want to go that route.


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

My link my cook last year did well on deep shade, it's blended with NuGlade. It was trampled during some construction, I'm going to overseed it with tttf


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Just to give an update I planted this seed last Sunday on a few bare spots after my irrigation install. Today I noticed some baby grass coming up.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

JDgreen18 said:


> Just to give an update I planted this seed last Sunday on a few bare spots after my irrigation install. Today I noticed some baby grass coming up.


That's mostly the fescues starting. 6 to 8 days is typical.


----------

